# Bored with current fish, what else can I add? Where to get them?



## crazy quattro (Mar 22, 2005)

Hey guys, 

Well i had my 55gallon set up for about a year so far. Only 3 fish have died, two Platies died within 2 weeks and the other neon got trapped in a cave i had in there. . I still have 12 Black Skirt Tetra, 1 Clown Loach and 5 neon somthing. I forget the name. Anyways all those have been with me since i started the tank. 

But now i would like to add some more. I would like to keep them peaceful and that would get along with my other fish that i have. Any ideas? 

How about some Cichlid, are there any peaceful types? Hell how do you even take care of agressive fish? 

Also has anyone bought from www.liveaquaria.com ? How are they?


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

You get some Kribs
Pelvicachromis pulcher Krib, Kribs (short for Kribensis)
I have them in a community tank, I believe they are classed as a dwarf Cichlid as 
the males get 4'', and females 3'' and they are pretty fish.....cave dwellers, meaning more they breed in caves and don;t hide 100% of the time...but they do hang out in them quite a bit....th 13 i have are pretty active, and know when it;s feeding time.
Just do a search for them and you will find allot of pictures and info.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

yes, you could go with the kribs or the keyhole cichlid, they stay fairly small and are peaceful as well.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Yes, I'd add a center piece fish. You can also get blue German Rams, i love these guys. 
Your clown loach would be happier with 2 buddies. Although I had 3 and 1 died so I have 2 and they are pretty happy.
Also you could add some corydoras or snails. 

If you look below on my sig that is what I have in my 55G.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

why not gouramis? or maybe some barbs? I really like hatchetfish too... I think they are the cutest freshwater fish... it looks like they have little airplane wings for fins!


----------



## crazy quattro (Mar 22, 2005)

damn you guys are good!! I forgot to check this thread before going to the pet store (mom and pop shop) 


Picked up 6 rosey Barbs
and
2 Clown Loach


:shock:


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

55gallons sounds awfully small for clown loaches, if they have enough space they will grow up to 
1 foot.


----------



## crazy quattro (Mar 22, 2005)

osteoporoosi @ Fri Mar 25 said:


> 55gallons sounds awfully small for clown loaches, if they have enough space they will grow up to
> 1 foot.




well i read that they grow slowly and most dont get to 1 foot in tanks. . My one loach is about 3inches now and the two new ones are just tiny ones. So my guess i have years before i have an issue with size. ? 

Also great call on the compainion thing, the new loaches are hanging out the the larger one all the time. Seems more active, i love these guys! :king:


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

yes, they do grown slowly, so for now it should be just fine. my lfs has a clown loach for $80, its about 6 ot 7 inches and prolly 5 inches big around!


----------



## crazy quattro (Mar 22, 2005)

DAMN! These little ones i got were $5.99 each and i thought that was expensive!


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

yes, they grow slow, but it is harmful if they do not have enough space to grow. And all tigers will(and should) grow to a foot long with proper space,food and water.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

yeah, it should be 8 years+ and it will be VERY BIG!  However, these guys are cool!


----------

